# Pugil Sticks



## Damaged Goods (Dec 17, 2020)

I was a big, strong guy and could usually take out the opponent in a short period of time.  But if the opponent could withstand the pressure for over a minute, I was a goner.  Would run out of gas.

A guy half my size withstood the attack for a minute and then beat me senseless.  Last thing I recall, I was on my knees and then he really went to town on my head, to the extent that a DI had to jump on his back and wrestle him to the ground.

They wouldn't let me fight anymore which didn't hurt my feelings one little bit.

Later the opponent told me without irony that _I_ almost ripped _his_ head off.  Huh?

Incidentally, they provided us with football helmets and groin protectors, but no hockey gloves or shin protectors as are used today.


----------



## cdestroyer (Dec 20, 2020)

being navy we didnt have them thar stick thingys...not how the navy fights...the days of long naval battles of big ships standing off miles apart and pasting the hell out of each other for hours on end. and by the way those were not cannons...cannons are smooth bore.. the guns on naval ships are properly called naval rifles as they do have rifling in the barrels and some of the biggest guns are sleeved!


----------

